# iso:excersise tapes



## texasgirl (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't guess that there is anyone here that might have the old _____ of steel vhs tapes that they would sell???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have abs and buns of steel that I really like, I need to get back to doing them, but, I was looking for the legs and arms and any others that the girls made and I can't find them down here any longer.


----------



## Heat (Jun 19, 2005)

Nope i sure dont sowy,  but im wanting to know if anyone has tried the Thigh Master?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 19, 2005)

I still have one that I got when they first came out 

don't know if they are still the same or have gotten better.
It does work, as long as you keep at it


----------



## middie (Jun 19, 2005)

texas i see those tape all the time up here. try overstock.com or amazon.com
they might have them


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 19, 2005)

great!! thanks middie


----------

